# Hr 127



## Idwanderer (May 4, 2020)

I've read through HR 127. If you have as well ... I'd like to get a sense of what you intend to do. Not the chest thumping ... but what are you going to do other than just complain about it, should this by chance pass? At the risk of minimum sentencing of $75k and 15 years, ATF micro management, ATF ability to search your home without a warrant, heavy insurance, licensing and taxes etc, etc ... are you going to turn in your guns, comply, hide your weapons or are you going to do something contrary ? If you hide them ... isn't that about the same? I mean by hiding them it still takes them out of circulation and their availability to you as their owners?

I curious and done with my 'complaining' and 'chest thumping' ... and now am looking for what other are actually going to do. 

Thoughts ????


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Idwanderer said:


> I've read through HR 127. If you have as well ... I'd like to get a sense of what you intend to do. Not the chest thumping ... but what are you going to do other than just complain about it, should this by chance pass? At the risk of minimum sentencing of $75k and 15 years, ATF micro management, ATF ability to search your home without a warrant, heavy insurance, licensing and taxes etc, etc ... are you going to turn in your guns, comply, hide your weapons or are you going to do something contrary ? If you hide them ... isn't that about the same? I mean by hiding them it still takes them out of circulation and their availability to you as their owners?
> 
> I curious and done with my 'complaining' and 'chest thumping' ... and now am looking for what other are actually going to do.
> 
> Thoughts ????


GUNS??? :vs_OMG: Most people know guns are evil.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Nobody is taking mine. That is all.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

inceptor said:


> GUNS??? :vs_OMG: Most people know guns are evil.


Guns are so icky, and I have heard about how dangerous they are. No guns for me thank you. But,but,but....it's Ok for the big strong men from the govt to have them.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SGG said:


> Nobody is taking mine. That is all.


Never say never. It usually bites you in the ass. Just sayin..........


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Funny the penalties given but falsify documents for the benefit of the swamp and no punishment. Clearly there are those with power and those who will feel the power with imprisonment for nothing more than exercising their God given rights. This country is screwed.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Never say never. It usually bites you in the ass. Just sayin..........


I've made my decision. I have thought about it and I don't care what happens.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

I think this even seeing ink to paper is scary, and is telling of what’s to come... but I don’t think this particular bill will get passed. But, it’s like any art of negotiation... you ask for something crazy outlandish, then your somewhat crazy idea seems less crazy... they’ll get something passed, just not sure what. Hold on folks, there’s no way they hold onto the legislature in 2022, so they know there’s a time table to rush through a bunch of BS. Court packing scares me the most. So radical...


----------

